# Moss traded to the Raiders



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

St Paul Pioneer Press is reporting that the Vikes have traded Moss to the Raiders for LB Napoleon Harris and the 7th pick in the draft.Can't be reported till Mar. 2....but it is a done deal.Here is the story...

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincitie ... 972946.htm


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i heard it too..still can't beleive it. Napoleon Harris....nicely done guys, why not just trade him for a side of beef.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

This is starting to smell like a sell-off!

Next, we will probably hear about the team moving
out of Minnesota!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This sounds like a nice plot for a beer commercial.

I can't believe they gave him away.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey...a side of beef would be a better trade. As long as it was a good side of beef.

Thanks for the memories Moss! The marijuana incidents, the hit and run traffic cop incident, the mooning of Green Bay, the cocky endzone antics, the water squirt, the unintelligible ramblings, the ego, the mouth, the games where you played half-assedly at best, oh and that time the powerball was at 200 million and you bought 2500 tickets and made people wait in line behind you for a half hour, because you soooo needed that money...man...those were the days.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

An amazing trade, I can't believe that they would let him go for so little. MN fans will be talking about this for a long time.  :******:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They'll be talking about how good it is to have him out of Minnesota. They need to start playing like a TEAM...something they cannot do with Moss in the lineup.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I like the trade. So long Randy, you'll be missed...but not that much.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It's worse than the hershel walker trade....

Why don't they trade daunte after a 3 interception game this upcoming season.

You just don't trade one of the gamechangers in the league for a nobody and a draft pick who could end up being a nobody. i could understand a lower end all-pro defensive player and a 1st and 3rd round draft pick, but this is just ridiculous. You don't trade a superstar when his value is low...period. He's the same player he was 2 years ago. He just had a pesky hammy this year.

And to oakland....very well done you pinheads. Now you have moss, porter, gabriel, curry and who in the backfield? Oh yeah 55 year old tyrone wheatley. Good Luck.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps....I know all you packer **** out there are just laughing your a$$ off. Good. Cause i'm going to be doing the same when favre retires this spring :jammin: :jammin: dd:


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

Side of beef, I heard it was 3 water bottles and 1 dirty towel. I will miss the spectacular catches but it the long run it will be a good move in the locker room. :beer:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

doesn't matter, the vikes suck anyway. moss is a cancer, simple as that. i liked what his agent said, he doesn't hold any grudges against minnesota. . . . he's just tired of losing.

classy, that's all i've got to say.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Get otta Here!!! They could have at least done something better than this!! What the!!! Is it April 1st??!!
*BEER TIME!!!*


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

they still have one more to get rid of guys but im sure it will never happen.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Chastise me if you will but Moss is my favorite Viking, even with all the stupid stuff he does. They coudl have at least fired Tice this year, but no, instead they trade the best thing they had going. After this deal, I have completely lost fatih in this organzation.

Basketball became thugketball, or gangsterball, so I gave that up, the Vikings have proven time and time again that they don't want me for a fan with all the stupid crap they pull. Would someone who is willing to spend more than 55 million on a baseball team please step up so I don't have to quit watching the Twins too?

My life is in turmoil. My job sucks, my sports teams are trying to be as pathetic as can be, and the ND legislature screws up everything they possibly can.

What is a guy to do????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I swear I'll never buy another jersey or shirt with a players name on it again!! Every single one has been traded.

Twins: Doug M., AJ P. (the wifes)
Vikings: C. Carter, now Moss.
Northstars: the whole fricken team!!

I knew I should have just stayed with the boxers and left those briefs at the bottom. :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Although I hate to see moss go, I have to admit that I think it is a good thing. Maybe the vikings can get past the one player savior mentality and start playing as a team. One player in the spotlight all the time has to take a toll on teams mentality pro or prep.

the Superbowl was a good example of this Philly was all Donavan Mcnab and TO, Pats had a bunch of non superstars that all played very well as a team.

The Vikes have the talent, they do not have the glue to bind it yet.

Later


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess you could call it a "trade" - technically. This kind of deal doesn't happen without the direct involvement of the prospective owner. I think PSDC nailed it first - feels like primarily an income statement decision, and it does not bode well for the "Reggie Era."

There have been two "mega deals" in Vikings history that I remember. Bought once, sold once. Short ended, twice.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I disagree with most of you....looks like a good trade.

It is easy to sit and say...."they could have gotten more"None of us will ever know if that's true.I would think if another team had offered more they would leak it to the press.Does anyone really think they would have turned down more?????Look at Philadelphia only giving a number 2 choice to San Fran. for Owens!

We also don't know if the players had anything to say about it.I think they did....say the past year was enough...."get him out of here,he's to disruptive.We are tired of covering for him."

Plus we don't know yet who that number 7 pick will be....if it was me and Mike Williams was there....I'd take him.

Also ESPN has rated Napoleon Harris the 14th best LB in the NFL.That's out of 96 starting LB.A definite upgrade at the position that needed it the most.This guy took Greg Biekert's place and Biekert was better at MLB on one leg than anybody the Vikes had this year.At least he will be in the right place most of the time.

Look for them also to move 1 of their RB for another decent draft choice.

Add a decent DB and they should be OK.

So with 3 players and a MUCH better lockerroom....it was enough.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ken, you nailed it.

Moss became a 2-3 plays a game receiver. Give me Cris Carter anyday. He could have a bad attitude also, but he could do it all. Moss wouldn't even go over the middle.
How Daunte goes, so goes the team. He makes every receiver better. An upgraded defense will make a world of difference to the Vikes.

:fro:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

250 tackles and 2.5 sacks in 3 years (60 this past year in 13 games) gets you ranked 14th among all LB's? He got 109 of those tackles in '03 and that only put him 28th among linebackers that year.

I'm not saying trading Moss is a bad idea, for a lot of different reasons. But this just doesn't seem like a very good deal, for the reasons noted by fishhook. Lots of time between now and July to look for a better one.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am stilll not believing it :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

See ya Moss. 

I'm sure that he disrupted the locker room alot, just look at what he did on the field in front of the cameras. They surely need the help on the defense.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Let's not get the cart before the horse here, this is not a done deal. Nothing can be done until March 2. The teams cannot discuss this until than or they will be fined. This could be a ploy to try and get more from another team.

Even if this deal does go thru I think it's a smart move for the Vikings for these reasons:

1. Gets rid of a cancer on and off the field.

2. Hopefully we will use our draft picks on better players than the recent picks.

3. You win championships with defense.

4. You need a team of players who want to play and win on every down, not whenever you feel like it.

5. I am tired of seeing Moss catch 2 or 3 passes a game and dropping key ones when needed.

Just my :2cents: !!


----------



## lake 17 (Sep 25, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: 3 years too late


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

We have no owner or Moss!!!!

I dont care what anyone says, MOss is a awesome player, he might not be the smartest person on earth, but he can play the game and thats all he needs to do.. This is gonna go down as the worst trade in history and making MN the laughing stock of the league...

MN better hope they get a good replacement receiver when all the free agents come available..

madison


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Madison said:


> This is gonna go down as the worst trade in history and making MN the laughing stock of the league...madison


AGAIN!!! :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

They are going nuts on the radio this morning. 93x is just eating this up. Some are in favor of it and some are not. Myself I think its good, sure he is the one of the best in history, but face it he's getting old this will be his 9th year in the league and after being injured last year who knows if he will recover fully. We may not have a reciever like that for a long time, but overall I think its a good move. We have no defense and with the 7th pick overall, Harris, and a later pick they should be able to make something out of this. If anything the front office is happy, from what I've heard no one liked Moss and his attitude.
I guess you take the good with the bad..

Vikings 11-5 next season...

But thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't think any Vikings fan is mad that they are trying to trade or did trade Moss. It is what they got. Basically a proven player for a guy that is average. Sure he is better than our defensive guys, but he isn't a stand out. Maybe instead of trading Moss they should've looked at the coach. I am probably opening up a new can of worms here...but I am just not impressed with Tice. Sure Moss was a cancer on the team....but I think some of that comes from not having the coach to lay the law down on him. Maybe he couldn't? 
I just think they could've got way more for him. Look at the Portis-Bailey trade last year. Stud for a stud. Should've been the same this year....I am sure there are plenty of teams who would die to get Moss.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

11-5 next season. are you kidding me? 

let's go with 5-11, and that's being very generous.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Duke,

I am disappointed in the trade. Why not get rid of Onterrio Smith? He got suspended for using drugs for crying out loud. Not only did we get nothing in return, we gve up the player who will break every record Jerry Rice ever set. Maybe I am being drastic, buit I am ready fore the team to move, then I can be true to my word and give up on watching footbal completely. This trade is just so typical Vikings and I am jsut absolutely sick and tired of being the laughing stock of the NFL.

Oh, and I agree on Tice. He is a bonehead too.

Why am I cursed to bleed purple?????


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry for the fat fingers...I didn't proofread properly.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

I guess you can look at it this way, now you have a team that is happy and can focus on playing instead of wondering what the freak is doing now. Also in the last 4 years they have been 29-37 and 1-1 in the playoffs. the numbers dont lie. 
Dont get me wrong he is great player but not a team player.
Besides the Raider were the only team to come with an offer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am more surprised that Remmi hasn't chimed in yet than I am about the trade!!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

the vikes aren't gonna be "winners" until they do a couple things.

first of all they need to shore up their defense. i'm not talking about trying to plug up holes with mediocre players, i'm talking about bringing in some studs, difference makers to really "upgrade" their unit. cause i've heard for the last 4 years how their defense is gonna be so much better each year and then boom. . . . . right near the bottom of the league. plus we all know they can score points with or without moss.

next they need get a coach that can lead a team. tice in my opinion is a lifetime "assistant" coach. he doesn't know how to lead this team as much as i know how to perform brain surgery. remember there's a reason why he's the lowest paid coach in the league. and it's not all because of red. yep you guessed it, he sucks. 

and finally you guessed it. convince brett favre to retire, otherwise they'll be second pony in the nfc norris division. :beer:


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree...we have 3 rb's. Why not trade one of them for some defensive studs. But back to Moss....trading him is ok with me as a huge Vikings fan. But what they got was terrible. And how do we know this was all that was offered. Obviously, if they were offered something better they probably would have taken it...but maybe they didn't even shop him around? Does anyone know if the Raiders just called up and said "hey, we want Moss so let's do a trade." Why not get Woodson out of the deal or someone proven. Don't just give Moss away.

As for Tice....he needs to leave. He just doesn't get it done. I don't think you can say the Vikes didn't do so hot again at the end of the year because of Moss...it was because of Tice and the defense.

Yeah...Moss is probably a jerk...but he is the best WR in the NFL right now by a LONG shot.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

No doubt,,, Tice has to go. 
I sure hope he can make a draft pick before time runs out. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I by far would have rather seen Tice not get his contract renewed than Moss get traded. "huh huh huh. Go Eagles. E-A-G-L-E-S" What a fricken moron. Now I am truely bitter.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :lost: bwaaaaaa haaaaa ahaaaaa. I'm glad he's gone. A jerk like him is the main reason your team falls apart year after year. 
The move should be viewed as a positive move for your team. Cut the cancer out and the healy may begin. As a packer fan, I hope it doesn't happen!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I've read and heard this morning....players like Burk and Culpepper said...he has to go.We can't keep unity on a team where there best player says...."I play when I want and I don't care what anyone thinks about it"

This was probably the best they could do....and the draft will be BIG ....but at least the guy won't be there to creat the atmosphere of the past year....enough is enough....no matter how good you are.

Team is everything....just from watching the 25 year celebration of the US Gold Medal Hockey Team tells me that.And Randy Moss is not a team player no matter how good he is.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate to say it, but this is the best thing for the vikes. They will have money to spend on good defensive players now. They have some good young receivers that have been coming into their own.

Us Packer fans are a little worried about our run at the top of the division!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't have a problem with trading Randy if, and only if, you were going to spend up to the cap. They could have shored up the defense without the trade, they had the money under the cap to doso!!!!! That to me is why this doesn't make sense!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I still hate it. But, now they better go get muhsin muhammed, derrick mason, or plaxico. There are others to, but those 3 are my favorite. They don't need a young recv'r, they need a vet.

A month ago i thought trading moss was a bunch of people trying to create contraversy, but when culpepper said "maybe it's time for him (moss) to go" at the pro bowl i knew it was a matter of time.

I also think this could be the end of chris claiborn. The only good thing i can see out of this is maybe now they can trade smith or bennet and that late 1st round pick for a defensive stud.....but that would be too easy.

ps....Raiders...... warren sapp, randy moss, charles woodson on the same team. Holy mouth's batman. Even if they go 6-10 they will be talk the most trash in the nfl.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Personally getting Woodson from Oak. would have made it a much better deal. I mean he would have atleast had an impact in the D(Like Moss will there) where as with this mediocre linebacker??? Should have demanded Woodson IMO. The drafted player, whoever that will be definately needs to turn out to be a stud for this one to sit well with me. That's my take on it.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

They had Birk on the radio this morning and he said that it was time for minnesota and moss to part. He wasnt happy hear anymore and the rest of the team have had enough.
I pumped about the #7 and #18 pick in the first round and not to mention the fact that we are 37 million under the cap. 
Should be able to pick up some solid free agents this year. :beer:


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I am pumped about the picks too and our salary cap room but we have had that for a while now and look what it has brought us. Hopefully the sale goes through of the Vikes. And in reality I guess we won't know if this trade was good until 2 or so years down the road.

Still wish we would have got a solid veteran D for Moss though. That is what our Defense needs...not another "up and comer."


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

your right, personally I hope the league doesnt ok the sale. That way it would open the door for Glen Taylor. Hes a minnesota boy and has political experience. He would get a stadium built.
After going to Houston and watching th vikings in Reliant Stadium it will be really hard to get me back in the Dumpy dome.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Let just hope the Vikings dont draft a French kicker again with the 7th pick!!!

By the way where is this early round draft pick kicker now a days???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like it!! :beer:



> Vikings bolster secondary with Smoot
> Last Update: 3/8/2005 6:51:06 PM
> 
> KFAN dot com
> ...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is a good deal


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Smoot, Wiggins are signed now all we need to do is get D. Darius (jacksonville) and a good receiver in the first round and we should be good...

Sounds like we may lose Tice if this money/scalping thing goes down..

madison


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey guys, I am not sure how much you all know about Napolean harris. He is actually a very good LB and I wouldn't hesitate to put him on my team if I owned one.


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to mention that even the experts say that Harris comes in to the Vikings and is already their best LB.


----------

